# Di Marzio: Xavi a fine stagione sarà dei Red Bulls



## Tifo'o (12 Gennaio 2014)

Secondo Di Marzio, *Xavi Hernandez* a fine stagione finirà la sua avventura con il Barcellona. Ad attenderlo, i New York Red Bulls. Trattativa non chiusa ma quasi.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Gennaio 2014)

up


----------



## Doctore (12 Gennaio 2014)

mah...mi sembra un giocatore che puo giocare ad alti livelli ancora per 3/4 anni senza problemi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Gennaio 2014)

finalmente...vai va


----------



## Frikez (12 Gennaio 2014)

E l'anno scorso hanno lasciato andar via Thiago, geni


----------



## Jino (12 Gennaio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> mah...mi sembra un giocatore che puo giocare ad alti livelli ancora per 3/4 anni senza problemi.



Evidentemente non ha più voglia e stimoli... in questo senso fa benone!


----------



## admin (12 Gennaio 2014)

Chissà quanti soldi gli daranno...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Gennaio 2014)

Diciamo che tra una decina di giorni compirà anche trentaquattro anni, smalto da un punto di vista fisico lo sta perdendo e si vede.


----------



## Snake (12 Gennaio 2014)

xavi è scoppiato per me, poi in altri campionati tipo la cadaverica serie A farebbe ancora la differenza ma a certi livelli soprattutto contro squadre con grande fisicità e agonismo è un anno e mezzo che viene stuprato, l'ultimo grande xavi s'è visto al mondiale per club, poi lento ma inesorabile declino


----------



## Aragorn (12 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Diciamo che tra una decina di giorni compirà anche trentaquattro anni, smalto da un punto di vista fisico lo sta perdendo e si vede.



Un certo Zidane si è addirittura ritirato a 34 anni. Qui in Italia siamo abituati a giocatori che giocano (a certi livelli) fino a 40 anni, nel resto del mondo, tolti rari casi (Giggs), no.


----------



## Principe (12 Gennaio 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> xavi è scoppiato per me, poi in altri campionati tipo la cadaverica serie A farebbe ancora la differenza ma a certi livelli soprattutto contro squadre con grande fisicità e agonismo è un anno e mezzo che viene stuprato, l'ultimo grande xavi s'è visto al mondiale per club, poi lento ma inesorabile declino



Ieri sera ha fatto una super partita come si farà a dire che è' scoppiato , se venisse da noi vinceremmo il campionato , nettamente più forte di Pirlo


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Gennaio 2014)

Spero di no


----------



## Aragorn (12 Gennaio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ieri sera ha fatto una super partita come si farà a dire che è' scoppiato , se venisse da noi vinceremmo il campionato , nettamente più forte di Pirlo



Tanto ormai tra Serie A e Major League non c'è poi sta gran differenza


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> E l'anno scorso hanno lasciato andar via Thiago, geni



Il Barca lo voleva tenere almeno da quanto so io, era Thiago che ha deciso di andare via.


----------



## Snake (12 Gennaio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ieri sera ha fatto una super partita come si farà a dire che è' scoppiato , se venisse da noi vinceremmo il campionato , nettamente più forte di Pirlo



si fa a dire perchè io il barca lo guardo sempre e non una volta ogni morto di papa, che poi venisse in italia farebbe ancora la differenza mi sembra di averlo detto anch'io ma semplicemente perchè è un campionato di morti viventi


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Gennaio 2014)

Era ora che il Barcellona perdesse qualche pezzo, che qualcuno si svegli a portagli via Iniesta che finalmente si torna a giocare a calcio.




P.S: Fabregas avvistato ubriaco, forse ora giocherà


----------



## Jino (12 Gennaio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Era ora che il Barcellona perdesse qualche pezzo, che qualcuno si svegli a portagli via Iniesta che finalmente si torna a giocare a calcio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beh, il Barca già non è più quello degli scorsi anni, non ha la stessa organizzazione!

Faccio un esempio, Sanchez. Quest'anno a metà stagione ha quasi fatto gli stessi gol fatti nelle prime due stagioni, gli scorsi anni faticava tantissimo ad entrare negli schemi canterani, quest'anno invece che s'è persa abbastanza la filosofia gioca e segna! Ma anche lo stesso Neymar, fosse arrivato al Barca due anni fa avrebbe fatto una fatica tremenda!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Gennaio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Un certo Zidane si è addirittura ritirato a 34 anni. Qui in Italia siamo abituati a giocatori che giocano (a certi livelli) fino a 40 anni, nel resto del mondo, tolti rari casi (Giggs), no.


Per forza, raggiunta una certa età devi ritirarti dai piani alti del calcio europeo, però uno Xavi quarantenne in Italia potrebbe dire ancora la sua.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Gennaio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Era ora che il Barcellona perdesse qualche pezzo, che qualcuno si svegli a portagli via Iniesta che finalmente si torna a giocare a calcio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vabbè che il Barça non "rompe" più da tempo, l'apoteosi sono stati i sette goal presi dal Bayern l'anno scorso.


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vabbè che il Barça non "rompe" più da tempo, l'apoteosi sono stati i sette goal presi dal Bayern l'anno scorso.



Rompe eccome, è ancora troppo dannatamente dominante nel possesso palla.

Per me sono ancora nettamente i più forti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Gennaio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Rompe eccome, è ancora troppo dannatamente dominante nel possesso palla.
> 
> Per me sono ancora nettamente i più forti


Non sono i più forti da quando è andato via Guardiola, i risultati lo dimostrano.


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non sono i più forti da quando è andato via Guardiola, i risultati lo dimostrano.



Fatto sta che mediamente giocano sulla trequarti tutta la partita ed è ora di finirla


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Gennaio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Fatto sta che mediamente giocano sulla trequarti tutta la partita ed è ora di finirla


Possono giocarla dove vogliono, poi pigliano 7 palloni dal Bayern, non mi stancano di certo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Possono giocarla dove vogliono, poi pigliano 7 palloni dal Bayern, non mi stancano di certo.



A me si, decisamente, voglio vedere partite normali


Comunque quest'anno vedremo chi vincerà


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Gennaio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> A me si, decisamente, voglio vedere partite normali
> 
> 
> Comunque quest'anno vedremo chi vincerà


La CL? O Bayern o Real.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La CL? O Bayern o Real.



per me pure il PSG con tutti quei Campioni può dire la sua purtroppo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> per me pure il PSG con tutti quei Campioni può dire la sua purtroppo


Dire la sua, non vincerla.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dire la sua, non vincerla.



nel Calcio non sempre vince il più forte anche se Bayern e Real sono superiori


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dire la sua, non vincerla.



La palla è rotonda, basta pensare a quando ha vinto il Chelsea

Comunque ribadisco, per me la vince il Barcellona


----------



## O Animal (12 Gennaio 2014)

Xavi ad oggi vale 3 Pirlo... Il problema è che guadagna troppo altrimenti 3 milioni all'anno glieli darei volentieri fino ai 36/37 anni...


----------



## mandraghe (12 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> *Xavi ad oggi vale 3 Pirlo*... Il problema è che guadagna troppo altrimenti 3 milioni all'anno glieli darei volentieri fino ai 36/37 anni...



Si vabbè...vallo a dire a Brandelli e a tutti i giornal...isti italiani, ma tu non lo sai che da quando Pirlo ha lasciato il Milan, dove non ha vinto nulla, è diventato il più forte centrocampista di tutti i tempi, vincendo il pallone d'oro almeno 2 volte, poi però i giornal..isti italiani son rimasti sempre di...m.... quando ufficialmente il trofeo lo ha vinto Messi e, quest'anno, CR7....


----------



## Lollo interista (12 Gennaio 2014)

Pirlo magari è più geniale come regista,ma Xavi è stato un calciatore totale,bravo anche a inserirsi in zona gol (non è un marchio di fabbrica alla Vidal,ma ne è capace,ricordate il gol del 2-3 di un Milan-Barsà dei gironi di due anni fa?)


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Gennaio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Pirlo magari è più geniale come regista,ma Xavi è stato un calciatore totale,bravo anche a inserirsi in zona gol (non è un marchio di fabbrica alla Vidal,ma ne è capace,ricordate il gol del 2-3 di un Milan-Barsà dei gironi di due anni fa?)



il miglior Pirlo è stato più forte del miglior Xavi Guardiolano...prima di Guardiola era un fanciullo che pascolava in mezzo al campo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> nel Calcio non sempre vince il più forte anche se Bayern e Real sono superiori





Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> La palla è rotonda, basta pensare a quando ha vinto il Chelsea
> 
> Comunque ribadisco, per me la vince il Barcellona


Anche questo è vero però non è sempre pasqua.


----------



## O Animal (12 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> il miglior Pirlo è stato più forte del miglior Xavi Guardiolano...prima di Guardiola era un fanciullo che pascolava in mezzo al campo



Forse al 100% entrambi è vero ma da qualche anno Pirlo non è nemmeno al 60% mentre Xavi ha continuato a dettare legge con il Barca e con la Spagna...

Hai detto una enormità sullo Xavi pre Guardiola, era già titolare e leader da 6 anni in cui il Barca aveva vinto 2 Liga e una Champions...


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Forse al 100% entrambi è vero ma da qualche anno Pirlo non è nemmeno al 60% mentre Xavi ha continuato a dettare legge con il Barca e con la Spagna...
> 
> Hai detto una enormità sullo Xavi pre Guardiola, era già titolare e leader da 6 anni in cui il Barca aveva vinto 2 Liga e una Champions...


Un momento... 

Il miglior Pirlo era quello del 2006, in quell'anno fece una stagione mostruosa tra Milan e Nazionale forse si meritava il pallone d'oro.. 
Poi il Pirlo dal 2003 al 2007 è stato un grandissimo giocatore non scherziamo..il punto è che quando hai sheva, cafu, maldini, nesta, seedorf, kaka etcc.. pirlo passava in secondo piano e infatti nessuno parlava di Pirlo... ma quel pirlo dal2003 al 2007 era un mostro imho

Poi dal 2008 la parabola discendente, un pò come tutti alla fine ... aveva finito il suo ciclo al Milan e comunque la squadra non era stata rinnovata si continuava con i vecchi... e in più infortuni su infortuni...

Infatti passato alla Juve il primo anno fu ottimo.. nuovi stimoli, squadra attorno che correva grande europpeo fatto... e tutti ad esaltarsi ma veleva l'unghia di quello del primo Milan... ma alla Juve orfana di fuoriclasse,Pirlo era gesu sceso in terra..


Xavi ha avuto anche la fortuna di avere avuto un club ed una società dietro che ha sempre voluto rinnovarsi...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Forse al 100% entrambi è vero ma da qualche anno Pirlo non è nemmeno al 60% mentre Xavi ha continuato a dettare legge con il Barca e con la Spagna...
> 
> Hai detto una enormità sullo Xavi pre Guardiola, era già titolare e leader da 6 anni in cui il Barca aveva vinto 2 Liga e una Champions...



Xavi è un Campione, ma non è mai stato tutto sto fenomeno che alcuni dicono...era titolare, ma non faceva mica la differenza
Pirlo, Gerrard, Lampard, Seedorf, Vieira, Roy Keane, Beckham, Figo, Nedved per non parlare di Zidane e Iniesta sono stati più forti di lui


----------



## pennyhill (12 Gennaio 2014)

Dispiacerà non vedere più un giocatore del genere nei grandi palcoscenici. Seppur in ovvio calo fisico, lascia quando è ancora un grande giocatore. Anche Puyol dovrebbe fare come lui.


----------

